# Female Antagonist Deathmatch [NOMINATIONS THREAD]



## Krory (Jan 8, 2013)

Much like Furious George's glorious old deathmatch threads, it's time to fight to the metaphorical death over some other classifications. Instead of a focus on specific games or developers or soundtracks as done in the past, we'll focus on characters this time around.

The first category we'll be tackling is *FEMALE ANTAGONISTS*.

This is a simple nominations thread so we can accumulate a healthy number of nominees before we let the fighting commence. Naturally, as always, there will be some discussion on what would classify a character as an antagonist or not (though for the most part, it won't be that complicated). And that's why we have this nominations thread.

So spew out the characters you want to see on the list, ask any questions, or likely whining about something or the other as is to be expected anymore. I've taken the liberty of adding a few characters to start things off. List will be updated as we get more suggestions.

As is the usual case with deathmatches, and a fact no host really wants to admit, this is a popularity contest at its death. Things would be so dreadfully boring if it was based on a character's power, especially when some god gets nominated. Though this really won't be important until voting starts, all aspects of a character should be taken into consideration - their design, how interesting you find their personality, things of that nature.

How long nominations will go on will be played by ear, depending on how well this takes off. Now come on, folks. I know there are a lot more out there than this.

*NOMINEES:*
Alexia Ashford - Resident Evil: CODE: Veronica
Alma Wade - F.E.A.R. series
Camilla - Castlevania: Lords of Shadow
Carla Radames - Resident Evil 6
Claudia Wolf - Silent Hill 3
Commandant Steele - Borderlands
Excella Gionne - Resident Evil 5
Harley Quinn - Batman: Arkham City
GlaDOS - Portal
Queen Myrrah - Gears of War 3
Shahdee - Prince of Persia: Warrior Within
Sniper Wolf - Metal Gear Solid
The Boss - Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater
Dark Samus - Metroid Prime series
Sarah Kerrigan - StarCraft
Sophia Lamb - BioShock 2
Lady of Pain - Planescape Torment
Ravel the Witch - Planescape Torment
Sorceress - Orcs Must Die
Zhao Yun Ru - Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Yelena Fedorova - Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Ultimecia - Final Fantasy VIII
Yunalesca - Final Fantasy X
Cloud of Darkness - Final Fantasy III
Succubus - Castlevania series
Ming Xiao - Vampire The Masquerade: Bloodlines
Alessa Gillespie - Silent Hill
Eve - Parasite Eve
Sorceress - Spyro 3: Year of the Dragon
Tavion - Jedi Knight series
Elizabeth Greene - Prototype series
Fortune - Metal Gear Solid 2
Sylvanas Windrunner - The Frozen Throne
Nicole Horne - Max Payne
Calisto Yew - Ace Attorney Investigations
Gruntilda - Banjo Kazooie
Bad Girl - No More Heroes
Nevan - Devil May Cry 3
Mother Brain - Super Metroid
SHODAN - System Shock
Sindragosa - Wrath of the Lich King
Alpha-152 - Dead or Alive
Unknown - Tekken Tag 2
Juri Han - Street Fighter IV
Jesse - Pokemon Yellow
Dark Queen - Battletoads
Daniella - Haunting Ground
Da Ji - Warriors Orochi
Queen Zeal - Chrono Trigger
Rouge the Bat - Sonic Adventure 2
LeBlanc - Final Fantasy X-2
The Witch - Left 4 Dead
The Mother - Binding of Isaac
Dahlia Hawthorne - Phoenix Wright
Sisters of Fate - God of War II
Sasha - inFAMOUS
Sindel - Mortal Kombat
Andariel - Diablo 2
Cydaea - Diablo 3
Maghda - Diablo 3
Jeanne - No More Heroes
Holly Summers - No More Heroes
Alice Twilight - No More Heroes
Speed Buster - No More Heroes
Kreia - Knights of the Old Republic 2
Magica De Spell - Ducktales
Marian (possessed)/Cleopatra - Double Dragon III
Amanda - Tomb Raider 2nd Reboot
Natalie - Tomb Raider Classic (and 2nd Reboot)
False Lara - Tomb Raider 2nd Reboot
Grace Garland (Lady) - Shadow Hearts: From the New World
Anna Navarre - Deus Ex
Inge Wagner - No One Lives Forever

Branka - Dragon Age: Origins (?)


----------



## Naruto (Jan 8, 2013)

Easily GlaDOS.

/fails to contribute


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 8, 2013)

The Boss

NOT. EVEN. CLOSE.


----------



## Krory (Jan 8, 2013)

I hate both of you.

Just saying.


----------



## Krory (Jan 8, 2013)

Then again I knew this would be the least popular of the five.

You both still suck.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2013)

Would Dark Samus count, Krory?

I mean it's based on a woman.


----------



## Krory (Jan 8, 2013)

For argument's sake, I'll say yes just so we have something in this thread for once.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2013)

The list is kinda sad when Excella is in the running.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 8, 2013)

Kerrigan (Starcraft series)

Lady of Pain (Planescape Torment)

Ravel the Witch (Planescape Torment)

Last two are kind of pseudo-antagonists really. I don't want to spoil it.


----------



## Krory (Jan 8, 2013)

We all know who it will boil down to in the end, unfortunately.

Now I'm beginning to think this was a waste of time.


----------



## Krory (Jan 8, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Dude.
> 
> Kerrigan.



StarCraft, right?

I'm not a SC person so yeah. Like I said, there's a lot that got left out.

Consider it a test to see if people actually give a darn or want to contribute.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 8, 2013)

Sorceress from Orcs Must Die 1.


----------



## Krory (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll add the two from Planescape unless people bitch. Which always seems to be the case. 

Also added Sophia Lamb from BioShock 2. Not the best example, but eh. It's something.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2013)

Dragon Bitch from Deus Ex


----------



## Naruto (Jan 8, 2013)

Ultimecia, Final Fantasy VIII

Cloud of Darkness (looks female) from Final Fantasy III

Elexis Sinclaire from SiN


----------



## Krory (Jan 8, 2013)

Added two from DE:HR and added Naruto's two FF suggestions. Also added Yunalesca.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 8, 2013)

Mei Ling from Vampire the Masquerade Bloodlines.

Poison Ivy from the Arkham series I guess.


----------



## Krory (Jan 8, 2013)

Hm. Alessa Gillespie?


----------



## Krory (Jan 8, 2013)

Also, wasn't MGS4 chock-full of female antagonists?

Never played it, so don't really know.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 8, 2013)

Eve from Parasite Eve.

Tavion from the Jedi Knight Series.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2013)

Sorceress from Spyro 3: Year of The Dragon


----------



## Krory (Jan 8, 2013)

Fortune, from MGS2?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2013)

Sherry Birkin, every Resident Evil anticipation thread


----------



## Naruto (Jan 8, 2013)

@Krory I haven't played much MGS so I'm not the best person to ask.


----------



## Krory (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't get it.

@Naruto - Fair enough. I guess we have a good list so far for only three people.  Two more than I was expecting to help!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 9, 2013)

would Elizabeth Greene from Prototype count?


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2013)

Merry said:


> would Elizabeth Greene from Prototype count?



Works for me.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2013)

Andariel from Diablo 2

Cydaea from Diablo 3, though frankly she doesn't deserve the spot.

Maghda, same deal as Cydaea.


----------



## VoodooKnight (Jan 9, 2013)

Sindragosa from Wrath of the Lich King.  That damn frost wyrm was a *****!  I think she should get a mention due to being in the cinematic as well.

From fighting games there's the annoying Alpha-152 from Dead or Alive and Unknown from Tekken Tag 2.  Not to mention Juri Han from Street Fighter IV.

Jesse from Team Rocket (Pokemon Yellow).  I don't think  came out in the games, which was a shame, cause she'd be nice for this list.  She may also be the 2nd death for a human in Pokemon I can remember (but I wouldn't rule out them bringing her back somehow.), with the 1st being all the scientists from the Mewtwo Movie.

Rita Repulsa (Power Rangers)

Mother Brain (Metroid)

For a bit of old-school nerdiness, there is the possessed Marian from Double Dragon III on the NES.  Cleopatra in the original release as I recall.

Dark Queen (Battletoads)

 from Haunting Ground.

 from Warriors Orochi.

Queen Zeal from Chrono Trigger.

Rouge the Bat from Sonic Adventure 2.

LeBlanc from Final Fantasy X-2.

Lightning's Right Hand

Nosy reporter in Mass Effect

The Witch (Left 4 Dead)

Killer Doll from Genma Onimusha *This is a joke one btw.   Otherwise we're going into Silent Hill nurses territory.

 (Binding of Isaac)

Magica De Spell (pretty sure she was a boss in Ducktales NES) and for that matter, Gruntilda Winkybunion from Banjo Kazooie.

Dahlia Hawthorne (Phoenix Wright series)


That being said, I think GLaDOS will win.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 9, 2013)

Sylvanas Windrunner (The Frozen Throne only)

Sarah Kerrigan (Starcraft: Broodwar only)

Nicole Horne - Max Payne

Calisto Yew - Ace Attorney Investigations

Gruntilda - Banjo Kazooie

Bad Girl - No More Heroes

Nevan - Devil May Cry 3

Mother Brain - Super Metroid

Shodan - System Shock

Sniper Wolf - Metal Gear Solid 1



Naruto said:


> *Maghda*





Dude, might as well not mention her at all. Terrible antagonist with an even worse design.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2013)

Kerrigan is the very best I can think of and she is already nominated.

Queen of Blades.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hurm. 

Sisters of Fate - _God of War II_
Sasha - _inFAMOUS_
Branka - _Dragon Age: Origins_ (Kinda iffy. You could choose to side with her in the end, but she did force you to run a gauntlet of enemies.)
Sindel - _Mortal Kombat_ (Not sure if she should count, since MK's story is lol, but she did singlehandedly defeat almost all the game's good guys at once.)

These are the only female enemies I can think of that weren't already mentioned.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 9, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Mei Ling from Vampire the Masquerade Bloodlines.



You mean Ming Xiao?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2013)

Holy shit how could I forget NMH?

Jeanne
Holly Summers
Alice Twilight
Speed Buster


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 9, 2013)

Mxxxxxxxxxxxg little brat Alma from FEAR series.

She is still the one that made me crying like a baby when I step in a dark room.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 9, 2013)

Kreia from KOTOR 2.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2013)

*UPDATE LIST:*

Alexia Ashford - Resident Evil: CODE: Veronica
Alma Wade - F.E.A.R. series
Camilla - Castlevania: Lords of Shadow
Carla Radames - Resident Evil 6
Claudia Wolf - Silent Hill 3
Commandant Steele - Borderlands
Excella Gionne - Resident Evil 5
Harley Quinn - Batman: Arkham City
GlaDOS - Portal
Queen Myrrah - Gears of War 3
Shahdee - Prince of Persia: Warrior Within
Sniper Wolf - Metal Gear Solid
The Boss - Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater
Dark Samus - Metroid Prime series
Sarah Kerrigan - StarCraft
Sophia Lamb - BioShock 2
Lady of Pain - Planescape Torment
Ravel the Witch - Planescape Torment
Sorceress - Orcs Must Die
Zhao Yun Ru - Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Yelena Fedorova - Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Ultimecia - Final Fantasy VIII
Yunalesca - Final Fantasy X
Cloud of Darkness - Final Fantasy III
Succubus - Castlevania series
Mei Ling - Vampire The Masquerade: Bloodlines
Alessa Gillespie - Silent Hill
Eve - Parasite Eve
Sorceress - Spyro 3: Year of the Dragon
Tavion - Jedi Knight series
Elizabeth Greene - Prototype series
Fortune - Metal Gear Solid 2
Sylvanas Windrunner - The Frozen Throne
Nicole Horne - Max Payne
Calisto Yew - Ace Attorney Investigations
Gruntilda - Banjo Kazooie
Bad Girl - No More Heroes
Nevan - Devil May Cry 3
Mother Brain - Super Metroid
SHODAN - System Shock
Sindragosa - Wrath of the Lich King
Alpha-152 - Dead or Alive
Unknown - Tekken Tag 2
Juri Han - Street Fighter IV
Jesse - Pokemon Yellow
Dark Queen - Battletoads
Daniella - Haunting Ground
Da Ji - Warriors Orochi
Queen Zeal - Chrono Trigger
Rouge the Bat - Sonic Adventure 2
LeBlanc - Final Fantasy X-2
The Witch - Left 4 Dead
The Mother - Binding of Isaac
Dahlia Hawthorne - Phoenix Wright
Sisters of Fate - God of War II
Sasha - inFAMOUS
Sindel - Mortal Kombat
Andariel - Diablo 2
Cydaea - Diablo 3
Maghda - Diablo 3
Jeanne - No More Heroes
Holly Summers - No More Heroes
Alice Twilight - No More Heroes
Speed Buster - No More Heroes
Kreia - Knights of the Old Republic 2
Magica De Spell - Ducktales
Marian (possessed)/Cleopatra - Double Dragon III

Branka - Dragon Age: Origins (?)

Not sure about this Mei Ling vs. Ming Xiao thing as I've never played Bloodlines. Maybe someone a bit more informative can fill me in? Since I get no real results on a Mei Ling in Bloodlines. Branka I haven't decided on unless someone else wants to provide input.

Also wanted to get an opinion. How do people feel about handling characters that cross the line between antagonist and protagonist on sometimes? There are undoubtedly characters that venture into both categories. Do people want them eligible for both (as I WILL be doing Female Protags next), or would people rather keep characters exclusive?

Got a good list going so far, up to 67 characters I think (not including Branka). At this rate I think I'll only let nominations go another 24 hours or so.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 9, 2013)

Dream Brother said:


> Kreia from KOTOR 2.



Goddamnit I came in here to say this. 

Well since I feel like I should contribute something, non-canon Evil Bastila from Kotor.

Kreia wins hands down though. Most ambitious villain.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah, I think we all know this will be going to GlaDOS or The Boss.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 9, 2013)

> Not sure about this Mei Ling vs. Ming Xiao thing as I've never played Bloodlines. Maybe someone a bit more informative can fill me in? Since I get no real results on a Mei Ling in Bloodlines. Branka I haven't decided on unless someone else wants to provide input.



....it's Ming Xiao. She's the Leader of the Kuei Jin, chinese pseudo vampires. There's no "Mei Ling" in Vampire the Masquerade: Bloodlines. Maybe he's thinking of Metal Gear?

Oh and fucking go play Bloodlines, Krory.


----------



## Naruko (Jan 9, 2013)

Confirm: please add Ming Xiao from Bloodlines.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2013)

I just got the name wrong, it's Ming Xiao.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 9, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I just got the name wrong, it's Ming Xiao.



YOU GET DOWN ON YOUR FUCKING KNEES AND BEG FOR FORGIVENESS LIKE THE BITCH THAT YOU ARE.


*Spoiler*: __ 



? na boa, meu. Acontece.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 9, 2013)

Amanda - Tomb Raider 2nd Reboot
Natalie - Tomb Raider Classic (and 2nd Reboot)
False Lara - Tomb Raider 2nd Reboot


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2013)

I always preferred Changeling, Werewolf, and Hunter to Vampire, personally. 

Changing the list. Thanks, folks.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2013)

Though I do see Ming Xiao is a Kuei-jin and I did like the Kuei-jin... hm...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 9, 2013)

Krory said:


> I always preferred *Changeling*, *Werewolf*, and Hunter to Vampire, personally.



All the more reason to play Bloodlines.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2013)

So I can be a Changeling/Werewolf in Bloodlines? 

Well... would rather rock a Corax than a Garou, but yeah.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 9, 2013)

Bloodlines is great. Troika


----------



## DedValve (Jan 9, 2013)

Renegade Femshep in ME3. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Killing Mordin and Wrex in cold blood and dooming an entire species (2 if you choose destroy) is pretty antagonistic if you ask me. The reapers are an inconvenience to Shepard if anything. 




That Asari chic from ME2 that Thane brutalizes and I'm sure there are others.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 9, 2013)

Not a werewolf per se but the Gangrel can do some nasty animalistic shit.

You have these clans in Bloodlines:

Tremere: Blood mages who will boil most of your fucking blood inside your body while drinking the rest mixed with Port wine.

Ventrue: Rich motherfuckers who will mind-control you to be their absolute, completely dependent bitch.

Brujah: Pissed off anarchists who want to take down the vampire MAN while smoking cigars, kicking ass and chewing bubblegum.

Nosferatu: Remember Count Orlok from the silent movie? Now turn him into a fucking ninja hacker who's so ugly, he gives hear attack to old ladies.

Malkavian: Rambling ass, schizophrenic vampires who make stop signs their nemesis and inadvertently figure out the whole conspiracy going on on account of being so fucking crazy.

Toreador: Fabulous ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who communicate like they're reading bootleg editions of Romeu & Juliet's script and like to pretend they're human.

Gangrel: Shapeshifting, hippie (The cool kind) vampires that can tap into their inner animal spirit and fuck you up like nothing. Share origins with Werewolves but Werewolves be Werewolves and couldn't give less of a shit about it.

You also find a Tzimisce who has such a fucking awesome accent, it's amazing he doesn't finishes his sentences with BLEH. 

Couple this with THE best dialogue you'll read in an RPG, facial animations that put Mass Effect to fucking shame, actual immersive, interesting plot and awesome characters and you have one of the best RPGs ever made. And it was completely broken when it first came out. Like, you couldn't beat it, shit would crash. Fast Forward to nowadays and it still has a thriving modding community.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2013)

I know about the clans in V:tM. Malkavian and Lasombra were always favorites. And Ravnos were always fun. Though not surprised the latter two are not options.

At least one of my favorites is playable.  Might have to give it a look.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 9, 2013)

I move that* Sophia Lamb* be removed from this list on principle.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 9, 2013)

I vote Kerrigan from the games I've played. Mostly because you play from her persepctive in a campaign, meaning unlike says she's some evil character that kills and a well liked character, or does some evil stuff/be an overall bitch, she forces _you_ to do her shit for her (hell she even does that when your not in her campaign). Dammit Fenix...


----------



## Adamant soul (Jan 9, 2013)

Lady/Grace - Shadow Hearts: From the new world


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2013)

Furious George said:


> I move that* Sophia Lamb* be removed from this list on principle.



I move that you be removed from this forum on principle.




Spirit King said:


> I vote Kerrigan from the games I've played. Mostly because you play from her persepctive in a campaign, meaning unlike says she's some evil character that kills and a well liked character, or does some evil stuff/be an overall bitch, she forces _you_ to do her shit for her (hell she even does that when your not in her campaign). Dammit Fenix...



Kerrigan is on the list already.




Adamant soul said:


> Lady/Grace - Shadow Hearts: From the new world



Done.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 9, 2013)

just to throw in some other names

Anna Navarre - Deus Ex
Inge Wagner - No One Lives Forever


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> just to throw in some other names
> 
> Anna Navarre - Deus Ex
> Inge Wagner - No One Lives Forever



Added both.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 9, 2013)

Krory said:


> I move that you be removed from this forum on principle.



You don't mean that. Not in your heart.  

Anyway, GLaDOS is here so everything seems to be in order...


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2013)

Malkavian is a mandatory playthrough for bloodlines IMO. Talking to a signpost is hilarious.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2013)

I do love me some Malkavian...


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2013)

So we're up to 73 "participants" not including Branka. 

Decided my inclusion of her will depend on if we end on an odd or even number. When I return from work tomorrow afternoon I'll close up nominations so if anyone has anyone else, throw them out now.

Then we can start weeding out the shitty ones through violent, selfless, horribly-bias combat.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm positively surprised that we came up with so many, but let's face it: many of these are either minor villains or just not memorable at all.

It says something about the industry, unfortunately.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2013)

It is kind of sad, unfortunately. I know some people are just kind of gasping at straws here. We know there's probably only... what, three that really stand a chance? Kerrigan, The Boss and GlaDOS I imagine. Though I'd like to see Carla Radames, Alexia Ashford and Alma Wade get some distance in the competition.

I hope the Female Protagonist deathmatch is better.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 10, 2013)

The protagonist pool will be better, but still slim pickings. Most female characters are relegated to fanservice.

The more I think about it, the more I believe Kreia to be a commendable effort. Old lady who is both wise and a badass? And a villain to boot. Gotta give credit where credit is due. While I may have thoroughly enjoyed Kerrigan, she's still sexualized to the max and that kind of exploitation cheapens the character.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 10, 2013)

I wouldn't say I'm picking straws here, all of the villains I mentioned are either main villains, personal favorites and granted, there's one or two niche, one note antagonists that left a positive impression on me which isn't necessarily a bad thing, all NMH's antagonists are one note. 

About Kerrigan, I only count the original Starcraft and its expansions since the story went to absolute fucking shit with 2 and it doesn't seem to change in the the expansion. Back in the day though, she was THE definition of a backstabbing, hateful cunt with no redeeming qualities that even made the guy who loved her swear he was going to kill her even if he had to do it alone.

Then 2's kawaii neko love story happened.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2013)

Got back earlier than expected today so I'll let this go just a little while longer, hopefully have the first match up later tonight.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 26, 2013)

Really? Nobody nominated Miang?

This contest is invalidated.

Seriously though, major bummer I don't check out this forum more often.


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2013)

I'll be Good Guy Krory and take out Branka from Origins since she was questionable anyway and no one really cared. Replace her with Miang.

Next three preliminaries will probably be up later today.


----------

